# Seat Leon - Heater Problem



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

I've done a Google and drawn a blank so hopefully someone knows what this problem might be.

The air temperature coming out of the heater blower is not as warm as it should be, normally the temperature corresponds to the dial and the temperature increases gradually as you turn the dial (it is just a simple analogue dial - no fancy digital display) Normally I only have to turn it up a couple of notches to get a nice ambient temp unless its really cold.

At the moment I have to have the dial on least half way to get any heat which is often too warm after a couple of minutes but sometimes it goes cold and I have to stick it up another notch or two to get some heat.

Any clue as to what the problem may be?

My Seat Leon is a 4 year 2.0 TDi.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Pottster, Is the engine getting to & staying at correct/normal temperature, thinking it may be thermostat is sticking open & not allowing engine to reach correct temperature.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Pottster, Is the engine getting to & staying at correct/normal temperature, thinking it may be thermostat is sticking open & not allowing engine to reach correct temperature.
> Hoggy.


According to the temperature gauge on the dash, the engine temperature is getting and staying at the correct/normal temp.

I've recently topped up the coolant reservoir as it had dropped about 50ml over the summer. Don't know if this is significant.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi pottster, Could be a heater flap motor prob then,some TT owners have had similar prob & disconnected battery (Radio Code req.) to cure & reset flaps.May be worth a try.
Hoggy.


----------



## Pottster (Feb 14, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi pottster, Could be a heater flap motor prob then,some TT owners have had similar prob & disconnected battery (Radio Code req.) to cure & reset flaps.May be worth a try.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy, I'll give that a go.

It's in for a service and MOt in a couple of weeks so if no joy I'll get the garage to take look then.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

not a leon, but my wife ka was stuck on constant hot. when i googled it, i found some people had this fault or no heat, this was caused by some heater valve unit, quite common in the ka and fiesta, which was about £50 in part and labour, if it's broken?


----------

